# My first betta Lily just died! =(



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sooooooo upset!! Lily my first betta, has just passed away!! I almost didn't believe it! Lily started off my betta hobby, may sound strange but she was around for a lot of drama this past year...I'm so sad never thought I'd feel this way about a pet fish..but I'm gonna miss her soooooo much =( Feel like I let her down somehow....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Sakura.....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Losing the first betta you've owned is possibly the hardest loss.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah...still can't believe she's gone


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

R.I.P. Miss Lily! Gosh yer first Betta, I can only imagine how that feels... At least she will forever be in yer heart!


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am so sorry...:O(


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, not a lot of people who don't own bettas understand, I appreciate it guys!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

BettaMama11 said:


> Thanks guys, not a lot of people who don't own bettas understand, I appreciate it guys!


 
You've got that right. I never thought I'd be sad when a fish dies but I sure do love my boys.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Romad


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lilly.


----------

